
US Justice,State Departments join forces to probe companies abusing visa program - RmDen
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-justice-visas/u-s-justice-state-departments-join-forces-to-probe-companies-abusing-visa-programs-idUSKBN1CG29A
======
crb002
[http://h1bdata.info](http://h1bdata.info) Easy to spot the shady characters.

